# Greunwold fur pickup



## legendkiller (Oct 24, 2009)

How did you guys do on prices

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## takemfishing (Apr 26, 2008)

They are coming through my area tomorrow (Saturday Nov.23, 2013).


Cedar Springs J & H Mobil3620 14 Mile Rd 8:45 A.M. to 10:00 A.M.

Plainwell Fast Stop1198 M 89 11:30 A.M. to 12:30 P.M.

I will probably be at the stop in Plainwell


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Phone ringing off the hook here yesterday evening. I guess that fur prices were cut in half on Groneys route. Heard offers of $7 and $3 on rats yesterday. Predicting a collapse of the fur market. Also read a post by a Muskegon trapper on another forum, reiterating the above.


----------



## nichola8 (Oct 7, 2013)

Thats scary....


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

I wouldn't get too worried, maybe Guy had a bad day.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

furandhides said:


> I wouldn't get too worried, maybe Guy had a bad day.


 Roger you started a thread saying of possible fur market collapse, also said you were closing for a week along with another buyer you know, "to let things settle" Was it a bad day all around? or just Guy? :16suspect Pretty hot topic this time of year with trappers having fur on boards. Are you still closed for a week? Signed a little worried...


----------



## huntto (May 13, 2012)

Grony does the same thing alot screws people. I know guys that sold to local buyers yesterday in the middle of the so called crashed and avg. just over 10 on rats and just under 18 on ****. So not sure what the deal is other than he wants to make more, make it simple pull your furs back and he will pay more.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

feedinggrounds said:


> Roger you started a thread saying of possible fur market collapse, also said you were closing for a week along with another buyer you know, "to let things settle" Was it a bad day all around? or just Guy? :16suspect Pretty hot topic this time of year with trappers having fur on boards. Are you still closed for a week? Signed a little worried...


 I think that everyone in the trade is a little worried. We got covered up last week, fur everywhere. Can't do the 16 hour days anymore. Open here at the door for the small batches of local. Phone calls on large amounts, will reopen Mon.. Tough way to open the season. Been around long enough not to throw caution to the wind. Like I said earlier in the season, things change and do. I'm going to readjust our pricing, not to the extent that some others have gone to. The market was overly optimistic, now cautious and unsettled. Where we go from here?????


----------



## magnumhntr (Aug 18, 2003)

I'm not a buyer, nor do I claim to know anything about the fur market ~ but to claim the sky is falling just because of Groeny dropping prices is foolish. Groeny does very well on his margins, and any time he can increase those margins he will. I sold to him for a number of years until last year when I got a $15 ave on 85 ****, and my buddy got offered $10 on 68 **** ~ which he declined and sold those same **** at the MTPCA auction for $27 ave. I know the market changes constantly, but don't try and tell me that it changed by that large of a margin in a month... I'll believe the market once the first wild fur AUCTION tells the tale... until then I am still setting traps 

-Chris


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

furandhides said:


> I think that everyone in the trade is a little worried. We got covered up last week, fur everywhere. Can't do the 16 hour days anymore. Open here at the door for the small batches of local. Phone calls on large amounts, will reopen Mon.. Tough way to open the season. Been around long enough not to throw caution to the wind. Like I said earlier in the season, things change and do. I'm going to readjust our pricing, not to the extent that some others have gone to. The market was overly optimistic, now cautious and unsettled. Where we go from here?????


 MTPCA auction, sounds like you are all set with fur.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

I don't think that anyone's gonna quit trapping. And I don't know that the market is free falling, no way. But when a big player backs off substantially, there's normally a reason. The auction houses feel that the fur got too high in the country. Should be cheaper,they say. Not everyone goes to or wants to go to auction. That's why local fur buyers, i.e. Groney,and the rest of us, are in business. They want to sell as they go or perhaps need to. Everyone gots their own agenda. It's like shipping to Canada. A lot of people would never consider shipping, because they wouldn't trust someone with their fur. Right now, it is hard to get someone to buy, that's the problem. Gold was 1800 a year ago, now 1200. Corn was 7-8, now 3.75 at the elevator. I'm cutting prices 15%, I think that's modest.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Warm Temps in China and Russia certainly can make for cool/cold prices in the US and buyers most certainly have to protect themselves! It's their business to be aware, anybody would be if they were using their own money to buy!!!! Many people on this board weren't around in the late 80's to have lived and trapped through that crash!!!! They stick around long enough, they're liable to get a taste of that experience!:tdo12: 

I wonder if many trapping today, and especially the newer trappers, ever consider why there are so few fur buyers in business today! I had 6 buyers within a 15 mile radius from the early 60's through to the 80's crash!! They are looonnng gone!


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Seldom,

I remember those days of the 80's with my dad fur buyers were abundant around us in the early 80's now there are none in that area. Whatever I get for my fur I get as I made the choice where to sell. I just happen to use one of the big auction houses and that is my choice. I have always done well so no need to change and it is convenient for me. I am not worried what happens I have had plenty of years with muskrats under $3 and even under $2 and a lot of guys today can't even fathom that. Heck I had beaver avg's way back in the low teens and sometimes for a big prime blanket get $20. Its a market and that is how it goes.

OT


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Right-on Kurt, right-on!


----------



## wildlife chaser (Mar 4, 2005)

for me I didn't start trapping until the mid 80 when if I got 5 bucks for a rat it was great and a .25 for kits so this up swing was good but I lost a lot of trap land to family members of land owner wanting to trap so if price come down it won't hurt me I will get my land back and there will likely a bunch of hardly used traps for sell. I'm not going to stop trapping no matter what fur prices are I just might have to get more created on what I do with my hides


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

It's been an interesting year......b/e sets baited with apples and coffee cans with sardines guarded with a 110. Saw a 110 with sardines impaled on trigger wires......


----------

